# Hyperlinks farblich hinterlegen



## dWespin (29. Juni 2004)

(Dreamweaver 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mal eine Frage an Euch. Und zwar suche ich ein Script (HTML / CSS) um Hyperlinks beim RollOver farblich zu hinterlegen. Ähnlich wie z.B. Microsoft.de 
Ein RollOver-Bild wollte ich eigentlich nicht einsetzen. 
Kennt Ihr da eine Lösung, die auch bei anderen Browser funktioniert? 
(Opera, Mozilla, Konqueror usw.)

Danke


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich denke du meinst sowas:


```
<style type="text/css">
a:link { text-decoration:none; color:#farbe}
a:visited { text-decoration:line-through; color:#farbe}
a:hover { text-decoration:underline; color:#farbe }
a:active { text-decoration:underline; color:#farbe}
</style>
```

Quelle: http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/schrift.htm#text_decoration


Mit den Attributen kannst du ja selber herumtesten...


----------



## Coranor (29. Juni 2004)

CSS ist Dein Helfer. Mit Dreamweaver kann man doch eigentlich recht einfach CSS bearbeiten, schau doch dazu einfach mal ins Handbuch / in die Hilfe (F1). Mehr zum Thema CSS bei selfhtml.org  (http://de.selfhtml.org/navigation/css.htm und http://de.selfhtml.org/css/index.htm). Dabei hilft Dir das Stichwort Pseudoformate. Ein Beispiel wie das ganze aussehen könnte:


```
a {
  color:#000000;
  text-decoration:none}

a:hover {
  color:#ffffff;
  text-decoration:none }
```

a:hover legt dabei fest wie der Link aussehen soll beim Drüberfahren, und a allein das normale aussehen. Es gibt noch a:link a:visited a:active und a:focus. Genaueres lese bitte bei selfhtml.org nach.

Edit: Mist, zu langsam


----------

